# Exercise Induced Collapse



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

While hunting grouse Last Saturday my almost 2 year old labs hind quarters basically quite working. She was alert, not in any pain, but her hind end wouldn't work. 
We slowly made our way back to the truck. I gave her a energy bar, some water and put her in the cab and turned on the AC. At that point although it was only 50 some degrees out I thought she was over heating. We drove back to town and I called the vet. He told me that it was probably Exercise Induced Collapse (EIC). I will take her in this week and they will take blood and test her for EIC.
Let me tell you guys it was pitiful to watch her go through the loss of control of her hind quarters. It lasted about 20 minutes and by the time we got home she was back to her usual go to beat hell self.
My question is are there other lab owners out there whose dogs has this disorder and how do you handle your dog. The vet I talked to said his dog has this disease and he still hunts her. But he also said that if the attack is bad enough it can kill her. She is to young and full of fire to turn her into a house dog and getting rid of her is totally out of the question.
I am doing my best to learn about EIC and any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bigboy56073 (Oct 3, 2006)

I am in the same boat as you. I just got my test results back and my lab is EIC affected. I am still going to take her hunting but keep a very close eye on her. If she shows any little wobble in the back end she is going back in the truck. She did collapse on me a couple times and it is the worst thing to watch her try to go, but her body wont let her. Who are the sire and dam to your dog?


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

One thing to look at when your dog does go down is what was happening when the collapse took place? Some affected EIC dogs might only go down during certain events that actually trigger the collapse. There are a few dogs that are highly successful in trials and testing because their triggers aren't lots of marks or live birds or anything like that. I've heard of a few dogs that only have triggers around multiple dogs or fun bumpers. If you can eliminate the triggering event from their life, many EIC dogs can live a natural life. By the sounds of it, lots of running and flushing birds would be the trigger so finding a good family home might be the ticket for that dog. If your dogs trigger involves hunting and retrieving live shot birds, make sure they aren't in any danger areas such as swimming as some dogs have drowned because of a collapse while being in the water.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

There was an identical post to this in here last year... I posted to it...

Can't find it yet, but I'll see if I can find the thread.

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Here is was...

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=44148

Hope this helps too...

Ryan


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

My dog is from the Lean Mac(Sire) and Hill Top Hayseed (Dame) lines. I just got back from the vet and he gave me Diazepam (doggie Valium). He said it will take some of the excitement level away so she won't over heat and break down.
There is some good info on the net as I have learned the last week. There is a Dr. in Saskatoon by the name of Susan Taylor who has a dog affected by EIC and still runs field trials if the conditions are right. There is also another goup of vets at the U of M that have done a study on EIC. It's all worth reading a guy can learn alot.
This disease really blows just as a dog is starting to come into their own this kicks in and if the attack is bad enough they could die. Everyone has to learn at what point to back their dog off and let them cool down.
I hope things work out for you.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

It's not a heat up cool down issue, an EIC collapse has nothing to do with heat stroke. Very common misconception. Literally a dog could have an episode after being taking out of a kennel and a couple fun bumpers are thrown.


----------



## bigboy56073 (Oct 3, 2006)

The way it sounds to me there has to be some sort of trigger. On my dog I think the e-collar puts her over the edge, but only if I turn it up too high. I usually train on #1 and when she collapsed on me I was getting up to the #3 range. So now I just keep it on #1 and use continous instead of turning up the heat. For some dogs it is playing with other dogs, or fun bumpers. If you could find the trigger and control the dogs environment as much as possible, a person should be able to use the dog to hunt or whatever they want to use them for.


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Chaws said:


> finding a good family home might be the ticket for that dog.


 That dog has a good family home.

The vet told me the first thing to do is to let the dog rest and cool down after a collapse. He has a dog with EIC and when his dog has an episode the first thing he does is put the hose to her and get her cooled down. Since a dog has to pant to cool itsself off using water will only help speed up the process. On second thought maybe the cold water just shocks them into taking their mind off of what ever triggered them in the first place. Like two dogs humping hit them with a bucket of water and the party is over.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

It sure sounds like EIC but keep your fingers crossed, might not be as well. There is alot of good info out there, and now that there is a test hopefully breeders will be responsible and have the test done, so we can eliminate the affected litters. I have no problem buying a carrier puppy, but to go through all the work and money and then have a dog sghow signs at 18 to 36 monthes would really suck. My Bodey is out of a known carrier and for the first two years every it was always on the back of my mind during every training session. He is now 28 monthes and so far so good but i will be doing the blood work befor he heads south for the winter mainly for piece of mind. Iv'e followed this pretty close for the past two years, I'll dig up as much info as I can and post it here, some you may have already seen and some may be new to you.

Here is a good link to start with you may recognise some of the dogs in your dogs ped that have been tested.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums ... hp?t=29598

The only way to know for sure is to get the blood work done.

Good luck

Todd


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Here is chart that shows how the gene works in a breeding pair and the outcome.


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

They drew blood today and sent it to the U of M will know in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

http://www.physorg.com/news141219716.html


----------

